# All About Kobe - Everything You Wantt To Know



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

Mar 28: In the game where everybody was expecting to be amazed by Michael Jordan one last time Kobe had other plans... He scored 55 points, the most in the NBA this 2003 season, as the Lakers defeated the Wizards 108-94 at Staples Center. Kobe scored 42 in the first half, breaking the team record for points in a half of 37, set by Elgin Baylor against the New York Knicks 32 years ago (Nov. 15, 1960). In that half Kobe made 8 three-pointers and 14 of 19 field-goal attempts. The 8 three-pointer tied a league record, set by Milwaukee's Tim Thomas two seasons ago, and tied by teammates Michael Redd and Ray Allen last season.
*** 
2/25/03: One of the great scoring streaks in NBA history came to an end... Kobe Bryant settled for 32 points, failing to reach 40 for the first time in 10 games and failing to reach 35 for the first time in 14 contests... With his remarkable streak of scoring -- at least 40 points in 9 straight games-- Bryant equaled the best such streak of Michael Jordan, who did so early in the 1986-87 season... The only player with longer streaks of 40 or more points is Wilt Chamberlain. The NBA's fourth-leading career scorer, Chamberlain accomplished the feat in 14 straight games twice in the 1961-62 season and in 10 straight the following season... Bryant also scored at least 35 points in 13 consecutive games. Again, Chamberlain is the only player ahead of him in that department, having accomplished that feat in 33, 23 and 20 straight games...
***
3/5/03: In the third quarter of the Los Angeles Lakers' 97-95 victory over the Indiana Pacers, Kobe Bryant reached 10,000 points for his career, making him the youngest player in NBA history to reach that plateau.
*** 
2/18/03: Kobe reached the 40-point mark for the sixth straight game and has at least 35 points in his last 10 - both franchise records.
*** 
1/24/03: For the first time in his career Kobe received the most votes in NBA All-Star Balloting that determines starters for the 2003 NBA All-Star Game at Atlanta’s Philips Arena on Sunday, February 9. Bryant received 1,474,386 votes out of the more than 4.5 million ballots cast.
***
1/7/03: Kobe Bryant set two NBA records with his outside shooting: After missing his first attempt from the arc, Bryant made 9 straight to break the single-game record for consecutive 3-pointers. With 6:58 remaining, Bryant sank his 12th 3-pointer --in 18 attempts overall-- breaking the one-game mark for 3-pointers made. Kobe scored 45 points and the Lakers defeated the Seattle Supersonics 119-98.
*** 
In games Nov. 1 and Nov. 3, G Kobe Bryant became the first Lakers player to accomplish back-to-back triple-doubles since Hall of Famer Magic Johnson did so in March 1991. 

Kobe Bryant Career Highs 
Points 56 vs. Memphis 1/14/02 
Field Goals Made 21 vs. Memphis 1/14/02 
Field Goals Attempted 47 @ Boston 11/07/02 
Three Point Field Goals Made 12 vs. Seattle 1/07/03 *NBA record 
Three Point Field Goals Attempted 18 vs. Seattle 1/07/03 
Free Throws Made 23 @ Cleveland 1/30/01 
Free Throws Attempted 26 @ Cleveland1/30/01 
Offensive Rebounds 8 @ Dallas 4/18/00 
Defensive Rebounds 13 vs. Seattle 1/17/00 
Total Rebounds 15 2 Times 
Assists 15 vs. Washington 2/12/02 
Steals 6 2 Times 
Blocks 5 3 Times 
Minutes Played 54 vs. Houston 2/18/03 


Kobe Bryant Career Highlights 
* A member of the 2002 Laker championship team averaging 26.6 ppg and 5.8 apg and in four games in the NBA Finals against the New Jersey Nets 

* Selected to the 2001-2002 All-NBA First Team and to the All-Defensive Second Team after averaging 25.5 ppg, 5.5 rpg and 5.5 apg 

* Was named MVP of the 2002 All-Star Game after tallying 31 points, 5 rebounds and 5 assists 

* Western Conference starter in his fourth straight All-Star Game 

* A member of the 2001 Laker championship team averaging 24.6 ppg and 5.8 apg in five games in the NBA Finals against the Philadelphia 76ers

* A member of the 2000 Laker championship team averaging 15.6 ppg and 4.6 apg in five games in the NBA Finals against the Indiana Pacers 

* Selected to the 1999-2000 All-NBA Second Team 

* Ranked 12th in the NBA in points per game (22.5) and 16th in the NBA in minutes per game (38.2) 

* Selected to the 1999-2000 NBA All-Defensive First Team and named to the 1999-2000 NBA All-Interview Second Team 

* Netted 15 points as a starter in the 2000 NBA All-Star Game 

* Named to the 1998-99 All-NBA Third Team after leading the Lakers in steals (1.44 spg) and ranking 2nd on the team in scoring (19.9 ppg, 15th in the NBA) and free-throw percentage (.839, 20th) 

* Scored 33 of his career-high 38 points (15-24 FG) in the 2nd half, adding 4 assists and 3 rebounds, in a 113-104 victory over the Orlando Magic on 3/21/99

* Totaled 17 points and 4 rebounds, in his only start of the 1997-98 season, against the Portland Trail Blazers on 2/10/98 

* Became the youngest All-Star in NBA history, posting a team-high 18 points and 6 rebounds, in the 1998 NBA All-Star Game in New York 

* Teamed with Lisa Leslie of the WNBA's L.A. Sparks in the inaugural Nestle Crunch All-Star 2ball during All-Star Saturday 

* Scored a career-high 33 points, hitting 3-of-5 three-pointers, and grabbed 3 rebounds against the Chicago Bulls on 12/17/97 

* Named to the 1996-97 NBA All-Rookie Second Team, averaging 7.6 ppg and 15.5 mpg in 71 games 
* Won the Nestle Crunch Slam Dunk during the 1997 NBA All-Star Weekend in Cleveland and participated in the Schick Rookie Game, posting a rookie game-record 31 points and 8 rebounds 

* Made his first career start, scoring 12 points, against the Dallas Mavericks on 1/28/97 

* Made his NBA debut at the age of 18 years, 2 months and 11 days old, became the youngest player ever to appear in an NBA game, against the Minnesota Timberwolves on 11/3/96 

* Selected by USA Today and Parade Magazine as the National High School Player of the Year as a senior at Lower Merion H.S.


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

[[/IMG]


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

[/IMG]


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Sleeperz (Feb 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aznbusyboy</b>!


this picture is missing a few others. i would be so much better with chamberlain, west, baylor, mikan, etc...:yes:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Grizzo reincarnated!!!!
just kidding

lots of cool pics 

i also like your sig did you happen to get that from my signature or is it just a coincidence. 

I never could decide on a good signature but that quote sums up the lakers championship run.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*This is the greatest thread I have ever seen in my entire life!*


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> *This is the greatest thread I have ever seen in my entire life!*






:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you'd like that!


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I knew you'd like that!




I had to laugh


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

lol you guys are making me cracking


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> *This is the greatest thread I have ever seen in my entire life!*


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I had to laugh again


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I had to laugh again


laugh at this 33!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> laugh at this 33!



LMFAO!! :jump:


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> *This is the greatest thread I have ever seen in my entire life!*


:rotf:


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> laugh at this 33!


:kissmy: :kissmy: :kissmy: :kissmy:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Pippen showing his true colors!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Glory days... are now over.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

That picture inspired my signature! But it hasn't been confirmed yet.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> That picture inspired my signature! But it hasn't been confirmed yet.


Yeah..!! lol.... 

that picture will be in da advert, and den da next scene will have kobe wipin' da tears off and the final scene wil have lakers winnin' the championship while kobe "thanks" Kleenex.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

::sigh:::no:


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

Kobe Bryant needs shoulder surgery and may miss the first 3 months of the season.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> :yes:


That Talib Kweli quote is wack.:no:


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> 
> 
> That Talib Kweli quote is wack.:no:


It may not be right to say, but there is a lot of truth in that statement. That's for sure. Especially here in New York City.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> Kobe Bryant needs shoulder surgery and may miss the first 3 months of the season.


http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0605/1563822.html

it doesn't say anythn' bout missin' da regular season, but he might not be playin' for team USA 'coz of the surgery..


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> 
> 
> da advert, and den da


?  is this serious?


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

if you have nothing nice to say, mine as well not saying anything


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

is kobe getting surgery for sure?


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0605/1563822.html


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Most probably.. 

He should get the surgery while its still "early" and not wait till it really hurt his game before gettin' rid of da pain..


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> 
> 
> That Talib Kweli quote is wack.:no:


That's some of the realest ish I've ever heard. It is the truth Valley boy. :yes:


----------

